# تشغيل الوحدات البخارية والغازية في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية



## engineer sameer (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​الحمد لله رب العالمين، وأفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم على النبي المصطفى محمد وعلى أله وصحبه أجمعين، أما بعد:

زملائي المهندسين، تحية طيبة لكم جميعا، أود أن أفتتح هذا الرابط، لنتناقش في ما بيننا حول عملية تشغيل الوحدة الحرارية البخارية والغازية في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية، وأتمنى أن يكون هناك العدد المناسب من المهتمين الذين سنتكلم معهم في هذا الحوار، كما وأدعوا جميع الزملاء المهندسين للمشاركة في هذا الرابط على سبيل إثرائنا وتنشيط افكارنا.

أود أولا من الزملاء العاملين في المحطات أن يتلطفوا ويقوموا بالرد لحصر عدد المهتمين بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## هشام حبيب (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## engineer sameer (12 ديسمبر 2009)

للقيام بعملية تشغيل أي معدة، لا بد لنا اولا من تحديد نوع هذه المعدة مع تحديد المؤثرات التي تؤثر عليها.
ومعدة المرجل هنا هي عبارة عن معدة حرارية تتاثر مباشرة بالتغيرات الحرارية التي تتم عليها، لذلك فإن عملية التشغيل لابد وأن تأخذ وقتها اللازم حتى نتجنب الإجهادات الحرارية على أجزائها.
تتكون المراجل البخارية من ثلاثة دورات:
1- دورة الهواء.
2- دورة الوقود.
3- دورة الماء.

ولتشغيل المرجل لا بد لنا من أن نقوم بتشغيل هذه الدورات الثلاث.

خطوات تشغيل المراجل:

أولا: التفقد:
في بداية أي عملية تشغيل لا بد لنا من تفقد المعدات التي لابد من مشاركتها في عملية التشغيل، فيتم تفقد مستوى الزيت على كراسي التحميل، ومياه التبريد.
ولا تكون عملية التفقد قبل التشغيل فقط، فبعد كل عملية تشغيل لأي معدة لا بد من تفقد عمل المعدة وملاحظة وجود أي أمر غير طبيعي عليها إن كان صوتا أو تهريب معين أو غير ذلك من الظواهر.

ثانيا: التبريد:
يتم في هذه العملية تشغيل معدات التبريد التي تحفظ المعدات المستخدمة من ارتفاع الحرارة عليها وبالتالي حفظ هذه المعدات من الإجهادات الحرارية.

ثالثا: التزييت:
تكون هناك احيانا بعض المعدات التي يتم تزييتها من معدات أخرى، فلا بد هنا من التأكد من وصول الزيت إلى جميع الأجزاء المتحركة والمتصلة بالأجزاء الساكنة لحفظها من الاحتكاك.

رابعا: الكسح:
المقصود بعملية الكسح هو شطف المرجل من أي غازات احتراق قد تكون موجودة في المرجل، حيث أي عملية إشعال فيه قد تؤدي إلى انفجاره، حيث يتم تشغيل مراوح دفع الهواء لمدة خمس دقائق يتم فيها تنقية المرجل من أي مخلفات غازية كما أسلفنا.

خامسا: تشغيل الحراقات: 
يتم هنا تشغيل الحراقات مع مراعاة كمية المياه المتواجدة في اسطوانة المرجل، حيث أن تشغيل الحراق سيؤدي إلى تبخير المياه، مما يعني نقصان حجم السائل في المرجل، ويتم المتابعة على هذا النحو.

وبهذا يكون المرجل قد تم تشغيله من الحالة الباردة، حيث هناك ثلاث حالات لتشغيل المراجل:
1- التشغيل من الحالة الباردة، وهو التشغيل لأول مرة أو تشغيل المرجل بعد توقف طويل للمرجل.
2- التشغيل من الحالة الساخنة، وهو التشغيل الذي يتم بعد فصل المرجل مباشرة.
3- التشغيل من الحالة الدافئة، وهو التشغيل بعد فصل المرجل بفترة بسيطة مع احتفاظ المرجل بحراراته بعض الشيء.
والله الموفق.


----------



## khaled H M (13 ديسمبر 2009)

many thanxxxxx


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم انا شغال فى محطه مركبه (بخاريه غازيه ) واشتغل فى التشغيل ( التحكم) وكنت اريد برنامج ال pgp او بعض الصور او الشرح وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer sameer (1 يناير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته: والله البرنامج هذا جديد علي، لا أعرفه؛ لكن ربما لو أطلعتني عليه قليلا قد نتساعد أنا وأنت في زيادة معرفتنا به.
وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## engineer sameer (2 يناير 2010)

والآن لدي سؤال:
لماذا نقوم بترك عملية التبريد على المكثف تحت العمل بعد إنهاء عمل العنفة؟
فمثلا إذا كانت المحطة قرب مياه البحر نقوم بترك مضخة البحر تحت العمل، فلماذا يا ترى؟


----------



## dodo_dovelike (2 يناير 2010)

_جزاكم الله خيرا._

_وأنا ايضا أريد أن أستفيد أيضا_


----------



## محمد حمية (2 يناير 2010)

نقوم بترك عملية التبريد على المكثف تحت العمل بعد إنهاء عمل العنفة لانه وكما تعلم اخي الكريم فان حرارة محور العنفة(الاكس) تكون مرتفعة جدا,ان ترك مضخة ماء التبريد في الخدمة يساعد على تبريد منتظم للاكس


----------



## محمد حمية (2 يناير 2010)

انا حاضر لكي اجيب على اي سؤال يتعلق بالدرات المختلطة غازية و بخارية


----------



## jouini87 (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني،الحقيقة أنا مازلت أدرس ولكن هذا المجال يهمني لذا سأتابع معكم


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (2 يناير 2010)

هذا البرنامج اخي هو اختصار لكلمة power Generation portal وهو برنامج نشتغل به فى غرفة التحكم للتحكم فى المحطه لاكن لا اعلم هل نستطيع الحصول علي نسخة للتدريب عليه فى المنزل ام لا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer sameer (3 يناير 2010)

أخي محمد حمية، جوابك جيد؛ ولكنه يفتقر إلى الدقة، جرب مرة أخرى.


----------



## engineer sameer (3 يناير 2010)

عذرا أخي ابي البراء، نحن نستخدم برنامج dcs ولا علم لي بهذا البرنامج.
تقبل عذري.


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (5 يناير 2010)

هذا البرنامج اخي يتم التحكم به فى المحطه ويسمي ايضا الديسك ويكون فى غرفة الكونترول اي التحكم فى المحطة


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (5 يناير 2010)

نعم نعم اخي انا اقصد هذا البرنامج ان استطعت ان تدلني علي شرح له اكون شاكر لك ( dcs) وهذا اختصار ل disk control system


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله الجنة


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jouini87 (5 يناير 2010)

*مكونات محطات التوليد البخارية :*
تتألف محطات التوليد البخارية بصورة عامة من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية :
أ ) الفرن : Furnace 
وهو عبارة عن وعاء كبير لحرق الوقود . ويختلف شكل ونوع هذا الوعاء وفقا لنوع الوقود المستعمل ويلحق به وسائل تخزين ونقل وتداول الوقود ورمي المخلفات الصلبة
*ب ) المرجل : Boiler *
وهو وعاء كبير يحتوي على مياه نقية تسخن بواسطة حرق الوقود لتتحول هذه المياه 
الى بخار . وفي كثير من الأحيان يكون الفرن والمرجل في حيز واحد تحقيقا للاتصال 
المباشر بين الوقود المحترق والماء المراد تسخينه .د
وتختلف أنواع المراجل حسب حجم المحطة وكمية البخار المنتج في وحدة الزمن .
*ج ) العنفة الحرارية أو التوربين Turbine *
وهي عبارة عن عنفة من الصلب لها محور ويوصل به جسم على شكل أسطواني مثبت به لوحات مقعرة يصطدم فيها البخار فيعمل على دورانها ويدور المحور بسرعة عالية جدا حوالي 3000 دورة بالدقيقة وتختلف العنفات في الحجم والتصميم والشكل باختلاف حجم البخار وسرعته وضغطه ودرجة حرارته ، أي باختلاف حجم محطة التوليد . 
*د ) المولد الكهربائي : Generator *
هو عبارة عن مولد كهربائي مؤلف من عض دوار مربوط مباشرة مع محور التوربين وعضو ثابت .ويلف العضوين بالأسلاك النحاسية المعزولة لتنقل الحقل المغناطيسي الدوار وتحوله إلى تيار كهربائي على أطراف العضو الثابت . ويختلف شكل هذا المولد باختلاف حجم المحطة .
*هـ ) المكثف: Condenser *
وهو عبارة عن وعاء كبير من الصلب يدخل اليه من الأعلى البخار الآتي من التوربين بعد أن يكون قد قام بتدويرها وفقد الكثير من ضغطه ودرجة حرارته ، كما يدخل في هذا المكثف من أسفل تيار من مياه التبريد داخل أنابيب حلزونية تعمل على تحويل البخار الضعيف إلى مياه حيث تعود هذه المياه إلى المراجل مرة أخرى بواسطة مضخات خاصة . 
*و) المدخنة : Chimney *
وهي عبارة عن مدخنة من الآجر الحراري ( Brick) أسطوانية الشكل مرتفعة جدا تعمل على طرد مخلفات الاحتراق الغازية إلى الجو على ارتفاع شاهق للإسراع في طرد غازات الاحتراق والتقليل من تلوث البيئة المحيطة بالمحطة . 
*ز) الآلات والمعدات المساعدة : Auxiliaries *
وهي عبارة عن عدد كبير من المضخات والمحركات الميكانيكية والكهربائية ومنظمات السرعة ومعدات تحميص البخار التي تساعد على إتمام العمل في محطات التوليد


----------



## jouini87 (5 يناير 2010)

إن شاء الله سوف أقوم بالتطرق لكل هذه المكونات ،وأرجو لكل من لدية معلومات أن يضيفها


----------



## jouini87 (5 يناير 2010)

بالنسبة للمراجل boiler, les chaudières فإنه يوجد موضوع مفصل في المنتدى وهذا هو الرابط لطرح كل تساؤلاتكم حول المراجل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117151.html


----------



## engineer sameer (5 يناير 2010)

اختي المهندسة الجويني، تحية طيبة وبعد،
لقد ذكرت مكونات الوحدات البخارية، ولكنك لم تذكري الأجزاء الرئيسية كاملة، فمثلا لم تذكري مضخة تغذية المرجل، وإليك التفصيل:
تتكون المحطات البخارية من أربعة عناصر رئيسية:
1- المكثف: (Condencer) وفيه يتم تكثيف البخار القادم من العنفة.
2- مضخات تغذية المرجل: (Boiler Feed Water Pump) وبواسطتها يتم رفع ضغط الدورة، وتغذية المرجل بالمياه المطلوبة للمرجل.
3- منتج البخار: (Steam Generation Unit) وفيه يتم غليان المياه وتحميص البخار المنتج منها.
4- العنفة: (Turbine) ومنها يتم إنتاج القوة الميكانيكية اللازمة لتدوير المولد الذي بدوره يقوم بإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية.

بالإضافة إلى معدات المساعدة مثل المسخنات ومراوح دفع الهواء ومراوح التبريد وغير ذلك من معدات.

وأما بالنسبة لوحدة إنتاج البخار، فهي تتكون من عدة أجزاء كما يلي:
1- الفرن (Farnace): وفيه يتم حرق الوقود اللازم للعملية كما ذكرت أنت أخيتي.
2- إسطوانة المرجل (Drum): وهو خزان أسطواني يوضع أفقيا عادة يضمن توافرية المياه للمرجل.
3- المرجل (Boiler): وهو الجزء الذي يتم فيه غليان المياه وانتقالها من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية.
4- المحمص (Superheater): وهو الجزء الذي يتم فيه رفع حرارة البخار إلى درجة يكون فيها جافا خاليا من الرطوبة تماما. 

وأرفق لكم رسما تخطيطيا للمحطة التي أعمل بها، حيث قمت برسم العملية التي تتم فيها على برنامج الأوتوكاد، وأرجو من الله تعالى أن يكون فيها فائدة لكم.
والله تعالى ولي التوفيق.​


----------



## engineer sameer (5 يناير 2010)

أخونا الكريم أبو البراء:
D.C.S هو اختصار لجملة: (Distribution Computerized System)، وليس كما اجتهدت في تحليلك أخي الكريم، وهو مختلف عما تعملون به كما هو واضح، حيث من الظاهر أن محطتكم قديمة التصميم والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخونا المهندس سمير ( انا مستلم الشغل فى المحطة منذ ستة ايام فقط لذلك خبرتي قليله جدا ) وقد يكون هذا الاسم هو الصحيح عندنا ايضا Distribution Computerized System لذلك لو امكن ان تطلعني علي هذا البرنامج حتي اري هل هو ام لا .
اما بشان المحطه المركبه التي عندنا فهي ليست قديمه قوي هي من حوالي خمسة عشر سنة 
وجزيتم الجنه وحفظكم الله من كل سوء


----------



## engineer sameer (6 يناير 2010)

آمين


----------



## engineer sameer (6 يناير 2010)

يستخدم هذا النظام في مراقبة المعدات عن طريق شاشات مراقبة تشبه شاشات الكمبيوتر، بحيث تظهر المعدات كرسوم عليها، وأظن أنه مشابه للنظام الذي عندكم حيث أنك قلت بأن المحطة جديدة، وإذا كان لديك أسئلة سأحاول الإجابة بقدر علمي، والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## sabry ragab (8 يناير 2010)

المهندسون الافاضل
ارجو ان تستعينوا بكبار المهندسين للشرح الوافى والصحيح حتى تصل المعلومة واضحة وصحيحة للمهنسين حديثى التخرج, لان اجاباتكم ناقصة وغير مكتملة ارجو من الافاضل من يكتب معلومة ان تكون صحيحة وكاملة.
وان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من رسالة الماجستير ساتفرغ للاجابة على جميع اسئلتكم وسارفق لكم الشرح والاجابه بالصور الفعليه وطريقه عمل العمرات البسيطة والجسيمة وخاصة التربينات الغازية من الالف الى الياء.


----------



## التوربييني80 (14 يناير 2010)

نترك التبريد يعمل لأن العنفة تبقى على التدوير البطئ وهذا يعني أن نظام التزييت على محامل التوربين يعمل وهو بحاجة لتبري( هذا هو السبب الرئيسي)
أما بالنسبة لل DCS فهو اختصار ل Distributed control system أما ال PGP فهو البرنامج الذي يتخاطب النظام معه أي انه يحتوي على LOGIC .
هل نظام التحكم هو INFI90
ماهو أنواع شفرات التوربين؟


----------



## التوربييني80 (14 يناير 2010)

أين المهندس سمير ليرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أم أنك انسحبت من المنتدى


----------



## engineer sameer (15 يناير 2010)

بل السبب الرئيسي هو أن نجعل البخار المتبقي في العنفة يتجه إلى المكثف، ولا يتكدس في العنفة عالية الضغط أو المتوسطة أو المنخفضة الضغط.
ومن المعلوم أن هذا - بقاء البخار في العنفة حتى يبرد - يسبب ما يسمى بالتكهف عندما يدخل البخار إلى العنفة في بداية التدوير (Rolling) إذا ما أردنا ان تشغيله مرة أخرى.
وبالنسبة للاختصار DCS فهو كما قال الأخ التوربيني فعلا، ولكن سقطت مني سهوا لطول مدة عدم المراجعة فعذرا.


----------



## engineer sameer (15 يناير 2010)

طيب سؤال جديد:
في بداية التشغيل، أول الخطوات التي نقوم بها هي عمل شطف للمرجل، فما المقصود بهذه العملية؟ وما هي فائدتها؟


----------



## jouini87 (15 يناير 2010)

engineer sameer قال:


> طيب سؤال جديد:
> في بداية التشغيل، أول الخطوات التي نقوم بها هي عمل شطف للمرجل، فما المقصود بهذه العملية؟ وما هي فائدتها؟


السلام عليكم إخواني 
في البداية أود أن أشكر مرة أخرى المهندس سمير على هذا الموضوع المهم 
سأقوم بطرح كل ما يخص التوربينات هنا بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع أكيد 
وآمل أيضا إخواني أن تشا ركونا بالمعلومات 

بالنسبة لسؤالك أخي الكريم ،فأظن أن إجراء غسيل أنابيب المرجل من الخارج يؤدي إلى تحسين كفاءة المرجل وبذلك تخفيض في تكلفة الوقود ،صحيح؟؟؟:87:


----------



## حفا عبد الحفيظ (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## jouini87 (15 يناير 2010)

*المحرك التوريني* 
يتميز المحرك التوربيني نظرياً بالبساطة النسبية مقارنة بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي الأخرى كالمحركات المكبسية ( الديزل - البنزين ) , و يتكون أي محرك توربيني عملياً من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية 
1-الضاغط compressor: يضغط الهواء القادم إلى ضغوط عالية . 
2-منطقة الاحتراقcombustors : و التي تحرق الوقود و تنتج الضغط العالي , و السرعة العالية للغاز . 
3-العنفة أو التوربين turbines : و التي تستخلص الطاقة من الضغط العالي , و السرعة العالية للغاز الآتي من حجرة الاحتراق .


----------



## jouini87 (15 يناير 2010)




----------



## التوربييني80 (16 يناير 2010)

هي عملية تدوير المياه في المرجل وذلك للوصول للموصفات الكيميائية المثالية للتشغيل بالنسبة للعكورة والسيلكا الخ......
لكن السؤال ماهي أهمية معرفة نسبة الصديوم في مياه التعويض؟


----------



## engineer sameer (16 يناير 2010)

ألاخت الكريمة الجويني، أشكرك على علو مرتبة أخلاقك هذه، وأريد أن أقول: هذا الرابط ليس حكرا لي، وإنما هو ملك لكل المهندسين، لأن المراد من هذا الرابط هو الإفادة، والله تعالى الموفق، مع أني كنت أحب أن يكون في رابط مستقل، ولكن لا بأس إن أحببت ذلك، فكل الروابط تؤدي إلى المحطات، وأحاول أن أغني الموضوع أكثر، والله تعالى هو الموفق.
وفقك الله تعالى بالامتحان، وفتح عليك فتوح العارفين، وألهمك إلهام الموقنين، وجعلك في الصالحين، وزادك من نور اليقين إنه هو نعم المولى ونعم النصير.


----------



## engineer sameer (16 يناير 2010)

الزميل الكريم التوربيني، أطن بأننا قد بدأنا نسير معا في تسلسل جيد في مضمار تشغيل الوحدات البخارية، وهذا هو المقصور من هذا الرابط، فأرجو من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن بوفقنا للوصول إلى الفائدة العظمى لكل من يقصد هذا الرابط.
بالنسبة للسؤال الذي قد طرحته، فلا بد لنا بأن نعرف أن هناك نوعين من شطف المراجل:
أولا: شطف المياه في الأنابيب المائية.
ثانيا: شطف الغازات في أفران المراجل.
وإذا تكلمنا بطريقة الأصوليين، فنقول بأن شطف المياه هو شرط من شروط التشغيل، أما شطف الغازات فهو ركن من أركان التشغيل، اي أن عملية شطف المياه تتم قبل عملية التشغيل، أما شطف الغازات فتتم خلال عملية التشغيل، وهي أول خطوة من خطوات التشغيل.
أما شطف المياه فهو كما قال الأخ التوربيني: هو للتخلص من أي شوائب تتواجد في المياه من أملاح وغيرها، حيث بعد عمليات الصيانة عادة تترسب في المراجل العديد من الشوائب إضافة لما تبقى من ترسبات بعد أخر عملية إطفاء للمرجل.
وبالنسبة لشطف الغازات فهي عملية يتم فيها تشغيل مراوح دفع الهواء لمدة خمس دقائق، بحيث يتم خلالها طرد الغازات التي تخلفت في الفرن بعد آخر عملية إطفاء للمرجل، فمن الممكن أن تكون هناك غازات غير محترقة تؤدي لانفجار المرجل بعد أقل شعلة، أو غازات محترقة خاملة تسبب انطفاء الشعلة فلا يشتعل اللهب نهائيا. 
وبذلك تكون المراجل جاهزة لعملية تشغيل النيران فيها.​


----------



## engineer sameer (16 يناير 2010)

سؤال الزميل التوربيني عن أهمية معرفة نسبة الصوديوم، تتلخص في أهمية حفظ المرجل من التآكل الكيميائي الذي يسببه هذا العنصر، حيث دائما قبل عملية التشغيل، يقوم قسم الكيمياء باخذ عينات للمياه الموجودة داخل المرجل لمعرفة قيمة الأس الهيدروجيني (ph) والتي تعتمد على تواجد عنصر الصوديوم بشكل خاص.
ومن الجدير بالذكر بأن أفضل نسبة للأس الهيدروجيني هي بين قيمتي (8.5) و (12.7) كما هو موضح في الصورة المرفقة التي تم أخذها من أحد المراجع، بحيث تضمن لنا عدم تآكل المرجل بأسباب كيميائية.
ولا بد لنا من التنبيه إلى أن هناك من يخطئ فيطلق على الرمز (ph) بمقياس الحموضة، وهذا غير الصواب، والصواب بأن هذا الرمز هو مقياس لمقداري الحموضة والقاعدة في المحلول، إذ أن اختلاف القيمة لأكبر من (7) أو أصغر من ذلك يحدد إن كان المحلول حامضيا أو قاعديا، مع العلم بان القيمة (7) هي نقطة تعادل، فلا يقال للمحلول عندئذ لا قاعدي ولا حمضي وإنما متعادل.
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.​


----------



## engineer sameer (16 يناير 2010)

عذرا حاولت رفع الصورة ولكن لم أتمكن، ربما فيما بعد.


----------



## التوربييني80 (17 يناير 2010)

ماهو سبب قرب مضخة Extraction pump بالقرب من Hot well وكيف تستطيع هذه المضخة السحب من Head pressure قليل جدا؟


----------



## engineer sameer (17 يناير 2010)

هناك ثلاثة أمور تمكن المضخة من الضغط:
أولا: طول عمود الإدارة، وبالتالي ارتفاع ضغط السحب.
ثانيا: خط السحب يعادل خط الفع ثلاث مرات في الحجم.
ثالثا: وجود هذه المضخات تحت Hot well مما يزيد ضغط السحب.وهو الجواب لسؤالك الأول.
تابع المرفق.​


----------



## engineer sameer (17 يناير 2010)

على ماذا يعتمد ضغط المرجل؟ أو ما المسؤول عن ضغط المرجل؟


----------



## التوربييني80 (18 يناير 2010)

يأتي ضغط المرجل من مضخات تغذيية المرجل ويحاظ على الضغط الاحتراق.


----------



## التوربييني80 (18 يناير 2010)

ماهي فوائد وسلبيات Gas recirculation fan .GR FAN
ولماذ لا تعمل فب بداية التشغيل؟


----------



## engineer sameer (22 يناير 2010)

هذا ما يخطئ فيه كثير من المهندسين حيث يعتبرون أن ضغط المرجل نابع من احتراق الغاز الطبيعي، ورأيهم هذا صحيح فقط في بداية التشغيل حيث يكون النظام في حالة نظام محصور، إلا أن هذا الأمر يتغير بعد فتح صمام التمرير الجانبي فنجد أن المتحكم الرئيسي بضغط المرجل هو المضخات.
أما بالنسبة لفوائد مروحة تدوير الغازات فهي تتحكم في درجة حرارة مغيد التسخين ()، ولا تستخدم في بداية التشغيل لأنها تنزل من حرارة البخار فيحدث دربكة بعملية التشغيل، ولذلك يتم تشغيلها بعد 40 ميجاوات.
ويا ليتك أيها التوربيني تعلمنا بسلبياتها لأننا لا نعلم لها سلبية غير تشغيلها في بداية التشغيل، ولك جزيل الشكر.​


----------



## التوربييني80 (22 يناير 2010)

في البداية مروحة اعادة التدوير لا تتحكم في حرارة معيد التسخين بل يتحكم به Rheat spray و Burner tilt .
أما وظيفتها فهي تدوير الغازات واعادة حرقها ( الناحية الاقتصادية) و التقليل من أكاسيد النيتروجين من مخرج الغازات
وتكون بنقل الغاز البارد بطريقة الحمل للأعلى حيث يعمل على التبريد ومن المعاوم أن اكاسيد النيتروجين تحدث عند حرارات مرتفعة أما سيئاتها فهي تبرد المرجل وتزيد من الاحتراق بكمية قليلة ومشكلتها في بداية التشغيل تعمل على تقليل ضغط البخار الرئيسي.


----------



## engineer sameer (23 يناير 2010)

هذا ما هو مكتوب عندنا في manuals حث يتحكم في معيد التسخين ثلاثة انظمة ما قلته إضافة إلى المروحة.
وعندنا لتجنب أكاسيد النيتروجين هناك فتحتين في أعلى air dampers أو مخمدات الهواء تستخدم لهذه الغرض.
على كل حال جزاك الله تعالى كل خير وإن كنت أنت الصواب فهذا جديد علي، وكما قال سيدنا أبو حنيفة: هذا الصواب وهذا أحسن ما توصلنا إليه، فمن توصل إلى ما هو أحسن منه فهو أحق بالصواب.
هات أُخرى.​


----------



## سامح حاتم (23 يناير 2010)

*شكر واجب*

الف شكر


----------



## التوربييني80 (23 يناير 2010)

ما أنواع Bearings على التوربي وما سبب استخدام كل نوع؟


----------



## engineer sameer (24 يناير 2010)

هناك نوعين من كراسي التحميل يتم استخدامها للعنفة:
1- Jornal (radial) bearing ويستخدم لتلقي وزن العنفة، وفي أثناء التشغل تحافظ على مركزية العنفة العمودية.
2- Thrust (axial) bearing وتستخدم في إحكام العنفة محوريا ومجابهة القوى المحورية الناتجة عن دفع بخار الماء للعنفة.​


----------



## engineer sameer (24 يناير 2010)

كيف يتم فصل البخار عن الماء في اسطوانة المرجل (Drum)؟ وكم دورة تدور المياه في الروافع (Risers) حتى يتحول إلى بخار؟​


----------



## التوربييني80 (24 يناير 2010)

في البداية يتم توجيه البخار داخل الدرم عن طرق حواجز (موجهات) تعمل على توجيه البخار ليدخل في صف من الفواصل التوربينية تقوم بطرد المياه ( الطرد المركزي) وتجميعه للأسفل ومن ثم يصطدم البخار بصفائح معدنية تعمل على توجيه البخار وتقليل سرعته وتقوم هذه الصفائح بإجبار المياه المتبقية بالنزول لأسفل الدرم.
تعمل هذه الفواصل اضافة الى فصل المياه، فصل الأملاح الذائبة في البخار.


----------



## التوربييني80 (24 يناير 2010)

تدور المياه دورتين


----------



## التوربييني80 (24 يناير 2010)

ما هي وظيفة المقتصد Economizer


----------



## البتنونى (24 يناير 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا أخى


----------



## engineer sameer (25 يناير 2010)

عندنا تدور كمية المياه أربعة مرات حتى تتبخر بالكامل، في كل دورة يتبخر جزء حتى تنتهي الكمية. بالطبع التزويد مستمر.


----------



## engineer sameer (25 يناير 2010)

المقتصد أو الموفر يقوم بتوفير الطاقة الحرارية المضافة إلى المياه الداخلة في المرجل من خلال تبادل الحرارة مع الغازات المحترفة الخارجة من الفرن، والاستفادة لأقصى درجة من هذه الغازات.


----------



## engineer sameer (25 يناير 2010)

ما هي المتغيرات الفيزيائية التي يعتمد عليها حمل الوحدة البخارية؟


----------



## التوربييني80 (25 يناير 2010)

أرجو من المهندس سمير توضيح السؤال حيث أن الحمل يعتمد على عدة عوامل.
هل المقصود كيف يتم التحكم بالحمل.
أرجو منك أن استطعت أن تشرح لي ماهو ANSI Standard مستعجل للضرورة القصوى ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## engineer sameer (25 يناير 2010)

صورة فاصل البخار في الاسطوانة


----------



## engineer sameer (25 يناير 2010)

سيفيدك هذا الرابط:
http://www.ansi.org/


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (26 يناير 2010)

اريد معرفة العوامل التي تؤدي الى تحسسين القتصادية المحركات العنفية الغازية المركبة على الدبابات العنفية المصرية وشكراً لكم


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (26 يناير 2010)

شكراً


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (26 يناير 2010)

اريد برنامج لحساب المحركات العنفية الغازية وتأثير المبادل الحراري عليه


----------



## التوربييني80 (26 يناير 2010)

ماهي أنواع شفرات التوربين وما هدف كل منهما؟


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام اعتذر للغياب نظرا للا نشغال وهذه صوره للنظام الذي نعمل به


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (30 يناير 2010)

من كان عنده فكره عن هذا النظام فلينغعنا به وجزيتم الجنة


----------



## التوربييني80 (1 فبراير 2010)

هذه واجهة التطبيق لكن ماهو نظام التحكم (dcs) الذي تعملون به.


----------



## engineer sameer (4 فبراير 2010)

عذرا لتأخري، لقد كنت في إجازة طويلة بعض الشيء.
على كل سأبين أنواع الريش المستخدمة في العنفة البخارية:
هناك نوعين من الريش في العنفات البخارية:
1- العنفة الدفعية (impuls) وهذه تستخدم في بداية العنفة البخارية..
2- العنفة الارتدادية (Reaction) وهي تستخدم في باقي جسم العنفة.​


----------



## engineer sameer (4 فبراير 2010)

السؤال الآن:
ما هي المتحسَّسَات (بفتح السينين) التي يتم مراقبتها خلال التشغيل الطبيعي في العنفة؟
وما هي فائدة كل عنصر من هذه المتحسسات؟


----------



## وسام الحب (4 فبراير 2010)

للخبراء في الseal oil system

لدينا مولد يتم تبريدة بواسطة الهيدروجين

1 - لماذا توجد مضخة واحدة فقط emergency جهة الهواء ولاتوجد جهة الهيدروجين

2 - لماذا ضغط مضخة الهيدروجين اكبر ب1.5 بار من مضخة الهواء

3 - مصادر seal oil


----------



## التوربييني80 (5 فبراير 2010)

بالنسبة للعنفة يتم مراقبة:
1-الاجهادات الحرارية 
2- متحسسات الحرارة والاهتزاز على المحامل
3- متحسسسات قوى الدفع الأفقية والعمودية


----------



## عمارسامي (6 فبراير 2010)

انا اعمل في محطة بخارية غازية داخل مصفى الدورة في العراق ويمكنكم الاستفادة من خبراتي , وانا ايضا استفد من خبراتكم .
وشكرا جزيلا .............


----------



## عمارسامي (6 فبراير 2010)

هنلك اكثر من متحسس على التوربين البخاري منها 
# متحسسات الحرارة على كل مسند من مساند التوربين 
#متحسسات الاهتزاز الافقية والعمودية على كل مسند اضافة الى متحسس الاهتزازالمحوري على التوربين .
# متحسس السرعة .


----------



## mohamedfm (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم أن مهندس في محطة بخارية لتوليد الكهرباء


----------



## engineer sameer (8 فبراير 2010)

أهلا بكم أيها الزملاء الكرام، وأرجو أن نستفيد من بعضنا جيدا.


----------



## engineer sameer (8 فبراير 2010)

الزميل وسام الحب أرجو أن تبعث إلينا وصفا لنظام زيت العزل عندك، وبعد ذلك ربما نجيبك على أسئلتك.
فنحن يوجد من أنظمتنا نظام زيت العزل، ولكن لا يوجد مضخة هواء عندنا بل مضخة طوارئ للزيت فقط.
وعادة المعدة التي تضغط الهواء عندنا تسمى ضاغطة أي (Compressor)، وليس مضخة والله أعلم.


----------



## engineer sameer (12 فبراير 2010)

طيب لناتي لسؤال جديد، لنتناقش في مسألة حماية المولد الكهربائي:
ما هي الحمايات التي توضع على المولد الكهربائي؟


----------



## عبد الرحمن سليمان (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم أرجو من اللإخوة العاملين في محطات التوربينات البخارية steam turbine أفادتي في كيفية التشغيل والصيانة والتوقف ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Marafiq Engineer (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو كتابة مرادف بعض الكلمات باللغة الانجليزية احس اني ضعت وانا اقرا 
بسبب دراستي بالانجليزية واكيد بعض المهندسين مثل حالتي 

وشكرا لك


----------



## nartop (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مشعل عايد الشمري (14 فبراير 2010)

موضوع حلو بس مختصر بشكل غير مثمر:10::10::10:


----------



## مهندس احمد صالح (11 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل كنت ابحث دائما عن هذا الموضوع وفقكم الله جميعا...


----------



## مهندس احمد صالح (11 مايو 2010)

على اي اساس يتم اختيار موقع صمامات التوقف وصمامات السيطرة على الجريان على نفس الخط


----------



## nawar-f (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس احمد عيان (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## هشام حبيب (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياكم الله اخواني الكرام
ارجوا من الله ان تكونو بكامل الصحه 
جزاكم الله خيرا اخينا الكريم مهندس سمير علي هذا الموضوع الطيب


----------



## مهندس احمد عيان (12 فبراير 2011)

اخوان ارجو المساعدة في كيفية نقل اشارة المتحسس للاهتزاز الى غرفة السيطرة


----------



## محمد الكيتاوي (12 مارس 2011)

كيف تتم عملية اعادة التسخين في المحطه البخاريه بشكل تفصيلي؟


----------



## صكب ناجي الزهيري (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
يرجى تزويدي بالتفارير حول اخر المستجدات في انظمة السيطرة الحديثة للمحطات الكهريائية ..... مع التقدير


----------



## عمارسامي (14 مارس 2011)

thnk you


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emadaldein (20 فبراير 2012)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاتةهذا موضوع ممتاز يحتاج لمتابعة ونرجو الفائدة العامة للجميع
_


----------



## mohamedfm (20 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا يوجد فرق كبير بين المحطات البخارية من حيث المبدأ 
1- يجب تفقد التغذية الكهربائية للتوابع التي نعتمد عليه في التشغيل مثلا مضخات التبريد .....
2- يجب ضمان أن كمية المياه كافية للتشغيل
3-تهيأة ملحقات التبريد
4- تهيأة ملحقات الغلاية
5-تهيأة ملحقات العنفة
6-تهيأة ملحقات المولد


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 فبراير 2012)

م. سمير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. في البداية احب ان اقدم الشكر الجزيل لك على هذه المواضيع القيمة التي تقدمها للمنتدى .. وثانيا اتمنى ان نتواصل بصدد هذا الموضوع ولكن لنختص ونتعمق قليلا في محطات القدرة الغازية .. تحياتي ونتمنى الاجابة ..


----------



## ابو عمر البهرزي (21 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم انا اعمل في مشروع لنصب محطة حرارية وارغب في مواضيع تتحدث عن معالجة المياه في المحطات الحرارية وكذلك عن عملية انتاج الهيدروجين والنتروجين وكيفية انتاجهما مع تقديري لكل من يزودنا بالمعلومات


----------



## zain125 (23 أبريل 2013)

اولا الف شكر علي الموضوع الرائع
هل الclosed heat feeder هوال economizer وopen هو الdeaertor
وشكرا


----------



## عمارسامي (15 مايو 2013)

اخي العزيز انا اعمل في محطة كهربائية ذات دورة مركبة ( غازية بخارية) ... وشكرا


----------



## فايزة طارق (5 يوليو 2013)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا لكم جزاكم الله خير


----------



## فايزة طارق (5 يوليو 2013)

مفيدا جدا جدا


----------



## فايزة طارق (29 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابوزمن2013 (10 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتقد ان بقاء المضخات بالعمل ضروري لاكمال عمليةالتكثيف لبخار الماء


----------



## ابوزمن2013 (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*معلومة جيدة*



ابوزمن2013 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اعتقد ان بقاء المضخات بالعمل ضروري لاكمال عمليةالتكثيف لبخار الماء




:7:


----------



## chem-abdulgader (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مقارنة بين مزايا التوربين الغازي وماكنة الديزل:-
 لقد أخذت ماكنة التوربين الغازي تحل محل ماكنة الديزل في كثير من الاستعمالات نظراً للمزايا التالية:-
1. إن ماكنة التوربين الغازي أخف وزناً وأصغر حجماً بحوالي (3-4)مرات من وزن وحجم ماكنة الديزل التي تولد نفس القدرة الحصانية.
2. إن ساعات التي تشتغلها ماكنة الديزل بين الصيانة الشاملة والتي تليها لأفضل ماكنة لا تزيد عن عشرة آلاف ساعة عمل بينما تزيد هذه الفترة على ثلاثين ألف ساعةَ عمل بالنسبة لتوربين صناعي وربما تزيد على ذلك وهذا يعني أن توقفات التوربين عن العمل تكون على المدى الطويل وإنتاجية أفضل.
3. كلفة المواد وقطع الغيار اللازمة لصيانة شاملة لماكنة ديزل هي بحدود ثلاث مرات .
4. عدد العمال اللازمين لأجراء صيانة شاملة على التوربين الصناعي ذو قدرة (8000hp) مثلاً بحدود أثنا عشر عاملاً لمدة ثلاثة أشهر بينما تحتاج صيانة شاملة لماكنة الديزل ذات نفس القدرة الحصانية إلى ثلاثين عاملاً لمدة ثلاثة أشهر.
تستهلك ماكنة ديزل ذات قدرة(3000hp) بحدود(2000كالون)في السنة الواحدة من دهن التزييت تحترق مع الغازات وتخرج مع غازات العادية بينما لا يستهلك التوربين أيّ كمية من دهن التزييت نظراً لتصميمه الذي يسمح بعودة الدهن من المحامل إلى خزان الدهن ولا يدخل الدهن إلى غرفة الاحتراق ليحترق مع الغازات كما في ماكنة الديزل ويستبدل دهن التزييت فقط في حالة تلوثهِ أو عند إجراء صيانة الشاملة.


----------



## يس سيف الدين (25 أبريل 2014)

اريد موضوع عن المكثفات المستخدمة في محطات القدرة ........وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## وحيد الرحمن (15 يونيو 2014)

ما هو التربوماستر؟


----------

